

DefCon 15 Session and Panel Videos - Batch IV - Final Batch - roysac
http://www.roysac.com/blog/2007/09/defcon-15-session-and-panel-videos.html
Done! The last 25 videos of the DefCon 15 sessions and panels are now up on Google Video as well. All 125 videos are now available for watching, absolutely free. You just saved $499.00. Enjoy!
======
bharath
I was at Defcon this year. I must say that technical content in all but a
handful of talks was non-existent. From what I hear, it wasnt always like
this. It has degenerated into a sad reflection of the conference that it once
was.

